# Cómo simular dos señales sincronizadas para ECU



## hugos31 (Sep 5, 2010)

estas señales una es del sensor de volante que son 18 dientes en tres grupos 18x3 separados por una superficie plana ( linea azul) y la señal de levas (linea roja) que es un piñon con 6 dientes y cada diente equivale a un cilindro o inyector pero lleva un diente adicional que marca al 1 cilindro,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,acepto todo tipo de sugerencias.........como simular estas dos señales?


----------



## hugos31 (Sep 12, 2010)

aqui algo mas de la naturaleza real del sistema que pretendo simular


----------



## jacobo1018 (Nov 30, 2010)

esas las puedes simular con picaxe haces ckp y cmp mandame modelo del auto y si tengo la compu yo te mando las señales


----------



## el pinsas (Mar 26, 2011)

jacobo1018 dijo:


> esas las puedes simular con picaxe haces ckp y cmp mandame modelo del auto y si tengo la compu yo te mando las señales



hola buenas tardes si pudieras horintarme como simular las señales                                             te agradesco  de antemano


----------



## hugos31 (Abr 3, 2011)

jacobo1018 dijo:


> esas las puedes simular con picaxe haces ckp y cmp mandame modelo del auto y si tengo la compu yo te mando las señales


   autos autos ya me    el modelo es  un CAMION VOLVO FH D12A420   diesel  viendolo de otra manera  los camiones y maquinaria pesada  es mas rentable


----------



## el pinsas (Abr 4, 2011)

gacias por tu apoyo mira es una nissan tbi motor z2.4 modelo 1989 gracias de antemano                                            el pinsas


----------



## hugos31 (Abr 21, 2013)




----------



## solaris8 (Abr 21, 2013)

hugos31
el sistema es parecido a un limpia inyectores?? o sea abre inyectores y les da frecuencia?
yo trabajo con caterpillar, cummins y otra maquinaria pesada
tal vez grabando las señales, y despues juntarlas, la salida a un trafo y de ahi a la linea de la ecu


----------



## marcelorenz (Abr 22, 2013)

Con lo que dice esta página es lo mas facil, solo lo seteas con el tipo de rueda que quieras


http://www.megamanual.com/MSFAQ.htm


----------



## impa1 (Nov 27, 2014)

el link no funciona pero pude realizar un archivo para simular una rueda 36-1, si alguien me ayuda con la sincronizacion del arbol de levas puedo generar el archivo de audio, para una mejor visualizacion de la señal pueden abrir el archivo con audacity y hacer zoom en la pista de audio, saludos


----------



## Gacsms (Mar 30, 2015)

Buenos dias, mi pregunta, es si alguien sabe, en que diente del ckp, se sincroniza con el cmp, de las fonica 36-1, 40-2, 60-2.
Gracias.


----------

